# اكتشف صفات برجك



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (31 أغسطس 2013)

*





* *الحمل : 
مغامر ومفعم بالحيوية
رائد وشجاع
متحمّس وواثق بنفسه
نشيط وسريع البديهة

الترتيب
1
اللون
الأحمر

الكوكب
المريخ

حجر الحظ
الماس

أفضل شريك

الميزان

أسوأ شريك
الجدي

يحب
النشاط، الفوز، التحديات، البطولة، والتلقائية . 


لا يحب
الانتظار، الاعتراف بالفشل، الاستبداد، والاستماع إلى نصائح الآخرين


الحمل مغامر, طموح, عفوي, متحمّس ونشيط . الحمل رائد في الفكر والفعل,  متفتح للأفكار الجديدة وعاشق للحريّة . يرحّب بالتّحديات، ولا يغير مساره  إلا إذا ضجر لعدم حصوله على النتائج المرجوة بسرعة . 

قائد شجاع يهتم بأمور رعيته . ونادرًا ما يلجأ الى مرؤوسيه للوصول إلى  أهدافه الخاصّة الإ فيما ندر . لا يصلح أن يكون تابعًا، فلقد خلق للقيادة .  مهتم بذاته بشكل إيجابي وسلبي، أي يعتمد على نفسه، وفي نفس الوقت هو  أنانيّ ومعنيّ بتقدّمه الشخصيّ ورضائه الجسدي فقط . طاقته الكبيرة تجعله  عدوانيًّا ،متوتّرًا، مجادلًا أحيانًا، عنيدًا وحاد الطباع . لا يحتمل  الإساءة، ولا ينسي الإهانة أبدًا . 

الحمل عقلانيّ وموضوعيّ, لكنّ في بعض الحالات تكون له مواقف متطرّفة في  الدّين والسّياسة . بطل القضايا الخاسرة والمقاومة الحاسمة . ذكي، لكنهّ  متهوّر أحيانًا في تقييم صعوبة المهمات التي يباشرها، ويُفرط في التفاؤل .  يجب على الحمل أن يمارس ضبط النفس، أي ضبط مزاجه وميوله الشخصية، وذلك  لصالح المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه . 

المهنة

رّياضي ومتسلّقّ جيّد، طبيب, مستكشف، جندي، بحّار، طيار وقائد . 

الحبّ

الحمل صريح، واضح ونزيه في علاقاته الشخصية . يجمع حوله الأصدقاء الجيّدين  والكرماء . متقد العاطفة، لكنه شديد الحساسية . من أكثر الأبراج حنانًا  ودفاعًا عن أطفاله، فهو مخلص لأطفاله لدرجة التّضحية بروحه . 






الثور : 

محل ثقة
حنون ومحب
مثابر ويعرف ما يريد
هادئ ومحب للأمان

الترتيب

2

اللون
القرنفلي

الكوكب

الزهرة

حجر الحظ
الزمرد

أفضل شريك
العقرب

*​


* أسوأ شريك​*​
* الدلو​*

*يحب​*
*الاستقرار، الأشياء الطبيعية، التأمل، الرفاهية ومتع الحياة​*

*لا يحب​*
* المقاطعة، الضغوط، التصنع، العجلة والعزلة​*


*يمتاز الثور بالصلابة, العمليّة، المثابرة وقوّة الإرادة .. لا أحد يقوده،  لكنه يختار القائد الذي يتبعه ويثق به، ويتبعه بولاء شديد . ذو شخصية  مستقرة, متوازنة ومحافظة . يتبع قوانين البلد الذي يعيش فيه ويعشق السّلام .  مدرك للقيمة المادية لما يحيط به، ويحب الامتلاك، ويخاف من الوقوع في  الديون . يعمل ما بوسعه للحفاظ على استقراره وأمنه، كما إنه يخشى التغيير .​*

*الثور متوقد الذكاء، عمليّ أكثر مما هو عقلانيّ, لكنه ميال إلى تبني آراء  ثابتة من خلال اتباعه لخبرات سابقة موثوق بها . بشكل عام شخصيّته جديرة  بالثّقة وثابتة . حكيم، عادل، حازم وصلب في مواجهة الصعاب .​*

*الثور صديق مخلص وكريم مع قدرٍ كبيرٍ من الحب . لأنه عادةً مؤمن جدا بالرتب  الاجتماعيّة، فهو نادرًا ما يتصادق مع أشخاص من خارج طبقته الاجتماعية .  في الأغلب, الثور رقيق، معتدل المزاج، ودود، متواضع وهادئ، يكره الشجار،  ويبتعد عن الأحقاد . لكنّ إذا غضب، ينفجر بشكل عنيف بحيث يصعب عليه ضبط  النفس .​*

*الحبّ​*

*عاشق فوق العادة، ومدرك لحقيقة أحاسيسه الجياشة . يعد زوجًا وفيًا ومحبًا  لبيته . الثور حنون أبًا أو أمًا . إذا قوبلت مشاعره بالاستهانة تحول إلى  عدو شرس، ولكن يغفر بسهولة إذا حاول الطرف الآخر بذل الجهد لذلك .​*

*المهنة​*

*يحب الثور المهن اليدوية والصناعية التي تتطلب العمل اليدوي . يمكن  الاعتماد على الثور بسهولة، كما أنه عملي، منهجي وطموح . خُلق للوظائف  الروتينية التي تتطلب الثقة وتحمل المسئولية .​*

*يمتاز الثور بالإبداع وأنه قادر على تأسيس المشاريع الضخمة . منتج ويعتمد على نفسه وليس على الآخرين .​*

*بعض مواليد الثور لديهم موهبة الغناء .​*




* 



​*
*الجوزاء : ​*



* متكيّف ومرن​*
* صريح وذكي​*
* عقلاني وفصيح​*
* مفعم بالشباب والحيوية​*

* الترتيب​*
* 3​*

* اللون​*
* الأخضر​*

* الكوكب​*
* عطارد​*

* حجر الحظ​*
* العقيق​*

* أفضل شريك​*
* القوس​*
*أسوأ شريك​*
* الحوت​*

* يحب​*
* الكلام، كل ما هو جديد وغير مألوف، التنوع، تحقيق الأهداف المتعددة معا، والقراءة​*

* لا يحب​*
* القيود، التعلم، الروتين، الخمول العقلي والوحدة​*


* يرتبط هذا البرج بعطارد، كوكب الطفولة والشباب، ولمواليد هذا البرج مزايا  وعيوب الأطفال والشباب معًا . مزايا الجوزاء تضفي عليها جاذبية شديدة، ولكن  سيئاتها قد تمحو حسناتها . إذا كانت الظروف مواتية تكون خلابة، حيوية  وسعيدة كالأطفال وإذا عاكستها الظروف تصبح أنانية، خيالية وقلقة . تهتم  بالمشاريع والأنشطة الجديدة، وتعمل علىها، وتنتقل من مشروع إلى آخر  كالفراشة بين الأزهار . بالنسبة إليها الحياة لعبة مرحة، ويجب أن تعج دومًا  بالحركة والمرح المستمر، وأن تخلو من الرّوتين القاتل . ​*

* الجوزاء حنونة، مهذّبة، كريمة وتراعي مشاعر وحقوق الفقراء . تعرف كيف  تستخدم جاذبيتها في بلوغ غاياتها . تكافح لتكون دومًا صادقة ومستقيمة،  لكنها تحبّ مصلحتها الشّخصيّة أيضًا . وهي أيضًا كالأطفال تتطلب الانتباه  والإعجاب . ​*

* تملك الجوزاء ذكاءً حادًا لامعًا وحدسًا قويًا . وتشدّها التّحديات  الحقيقية . هذه الطاقة العقلية تفتح شهية الجوزاء للعلم والمعرفة منذ ريعان  الشباب . لكن الجوزاء تكره بذل الجهد للتعلم، وتفضل الاعتماد على سرعة  الفهم . لدى الجوزاء براعة عقلية في التقاط الأمور التي تتطلب الذكاء، كما  أنها قادرة على الجمع بين المهارات اليدوية والعقلية معًا . قدرتها البالغة  على التحليل تتيح لها رؤية المسائل من وجوهٍ مختلفة، مما يعرضها للتردّد  وصعوبة اتخاذ القرارات . ​*

* الحبّ​*

* للجوزاء جانبان : الأول يغرق في العاطفة، والآخر يبتعد عن كل ما يمت  للعواطف بصلة . تنظر الجوزاء إلى العلاقات العاطفية بتحليل عقلاني، وتجدها  تسخر من أبطال قصص الغرام، بما فيهم نفسها . لا تأخذ الجوزاء الأمور بشكل  جدي . وتكوّن صداقات جيدة ومسلية ومعارف جيّدين . الجوزاء متحدثة لبقة  ومتألقة، كما إنها مسلية جدًا . ​*

* المهنة​*

* تستطيع الجوزاء النجاح في مجالات كثيرة في الحياة . قد تكون : محاورة,  دبلوماسيّة, واعظة, مدرّسة, مؤلّفة, شاعرة، صحفية أو محامية . أيّ عمل  يتطلب سرعة البديهة والتغيير المستمر يلائمها . هي أيضًا عالمة مبدعة,  خاصّة في مجال الطب وعلم الفلك؛ نظرًا لتفكيرها المنطقي والتحليلي . كذلك  هي عضو ممتاز في الجيش أيضًا؛ لأنها لا تهتم للمخاطر، و يمكن أن تنال شرف  الأعمال البطولية . في مجال الفن قد تتفوّق في الموسيقى والرّسم والنّحت .  وهي أيضًا باحثة نفسية جيّدة . ​*

*



​*
*السرطان​*


* عاطفيّ ومحب​*
* حدسيّ وخياليّ​*
* ذكيّ وحذر​*
* حريص ومتعاطف​*

* الترتيب​*
* 4​*

* اللون​*
* الفضي​*

* الكوكب​*
* القمر​*

* حجر الحظ​*
* اللؤلؤ​*

* أفضل شريك​*
* الجدي​*
*أسوأ شريك​*
* الميزان​*

* يحب​*
* الهوايات، كل ما هو رومانسي، الأطفال، المنزل، الوطن، والحفلات​*

* لا يحب​*
* المواقف المتأزمة، الفشل، المعارضة، وتوجيه النصح له . ​*


* يوجد السرطان في جميع مجالات النشاط البشري . محافظ ومحب لبيته وأسرته .  يتمتع السرطان بالذكاء وبحاسة سادسة قوية، مع عمق فلسفي في التفكير مبني  على الإلهام أحيانًا . يراه المقربون شخصيّة مختلفة جدًّا, متعاطف وحساس  ولطيف مع الآخرين خاصّة مع أحبائه . قادر على الاندماج مع المواقف لحدة  خياله وميله لأحلام اليقظة، كما أنه أحيانًا يحاول أن يصوغ حياته لتتلاءم  مع عالم الخيال الذي يحياه . يقدّر الفنّ والأدب وخاصّة المسرح . يمتلك  موهبة أدبية وفنية وخطابيّة كبيرة . كما أن لديه موهبة التقليد؛ مما يؤهله  للنجاح على المسرح . ولكونه عاطفيّا جدًا، تراه يبالغ في الأداء . مع أنه  يعطي انطباعأ واقعيًا، إلا أنه مغرم بالغموض، ويتأثّر بالغيبيات بشكل كبير .  قادر على أن يكون قائدًا إذا استطاع أن يعبّر عن نفسه في عمله وأجاده . ​*

* لدى السرطان ذاكرة قويّة, فيما يتعلق بالأحداث العاطفية, ويكون قادرًا على  تذكر أدق التفاصيل لسنين عديدة . تسيطر عليه ذكريات الطفولة، ويعيش الماضي  بذكرياته والمستقبل في خيالاته . إن مقابلة حبيب سابق ظنّ أنه قد نسيه، قد  توقظ مشاعره نحوه من جديد وبسهولة . قد يبدو فظًا وصعبًا في بعض الأحيان؛  لأنه شديد الطموح . يلجأ إلى التملق والنفاق أحيانًا؛ ليكسب رضا من حوله،  ويتماشى مع وجهات نظرهم . وكنتيجة لذلك فهو يفتقر إلى الثبات، فكثيرًا ما  يغير آراءه و انتماءاته بحسب الموقف . ​*

* المهنة​*

* قدرات السرطان تؤهله لشغل وظائف عديدة . يمكن أن يكون صحافيًا ناجحًا  أوكاتبًا أوسياسيًا . ولكن في حقل السياسة قد يبقى إلى حدّ ما بعيدًا عن  الأنظار بدلاً من تولي مراكز بارزة في السلطة . طبيعة السرطان الرومانسية  تدفعه للبحث عن مواقع الاكتشافات المثيرة، لذا تجده يحب العمل كتاجر أو  خبير في القطع الأثرية . ​*

* الحبّ​*

* ولاء السرطان الأول يكون للزوج أو الزوجة والأسرة، ويعتبر نفسه حاميًا  لعائلته . السرطان يحبّ بكل جوارحه، و يعطي الكثير دون انتظار مقابل .  عاطفة السرطان المتأججة تجعل من السهل التأثير عليه . السرطان صديق مخلص،  ولكنه شديد التعصب لبني قومه . ​*

*



​*
*الاسد : ​*


* كريم وحنون​*
* مبدع ومتحمّس​*
* واسع الأفق ومتفتح​*
* مخلص ومحب​*

*الترتيب​*
* 5​*

*اللون​*
* الذهبي​*

*الكوكب​*
* الشمس​*

*حجر الحظ​*
* الياقوت​*

* أفضل شريك​*
* الدلو​*
* أسوأ شريك​*
* العقرب​*

* يحب​*
* المغامرة الفكرية، الحياة المرفهة، الأبهة والعظمة، الأطفال، والأدب​*

* لا يحب​*
* الروتين اليومي، الأشخاص محدودي الأفق، الضيقة المادية، والوضاعة​*


* الأسد مهيمن، شديد الإبداع، واجتماعي من الدرجة الأولى . وتظهر هذه الصفات  في الأسد اكثر من غيره من بقية الأبراج . الأسد ملك الغابة، ومواليد الأسد  هم أيضًا ملوك بين الناس . يمتازون بفخامة الأسلوب والعظمة والشهامة .  الأسد ولد إما للقيادة أو للدعم أو للثورة ضد الأوضاع الراهنة . ​*

* يكون الأسد في أوج فعاليته عندما يكون في مركز السلطة . يخلص له من يتبعه  لجاذبيته الشخصية وأدبه الجم . قادر على منح أتباعه الإحساس بالثقة والأمان  وبأنه يقف على أرض صلبة . طُموح ومثالية خطط الأسد قد تثبط من عزيمة  أتباعه، ولكن قدرته على الوصول إلى قلب المشكلة وحلّها تطمئنهم . النكسات  تقوي من عزيمة الأسد . فهو قادر على تحقيق أهدافه، ويستخدم كل طاقاته  وإبداعه في ذلك، دون أن يراوده أدنى شك . مواليد الأسد بشكل عام قوة نحو  الخير لمثاليتهم وإنسانيتهم . الأسد الورع متمسك بشدة بمعتقداته ومذاهبه  بشكل تقليدي ومبالغ فيه . ​*

* المهنة​*

* في حياته المهنيّة، ينجح في أيةّ وظيفة لها مستقبل، وقادر من خلالها على  احتلال مركز الصدارة . في السياسة، لا يقنع بوضع أقل من مركز قوي في  الحكومة . في مجال إدارة الأعمال، هو رئيس مجلس إدارة شركته أوعلى الأقل  مدير . الأسد قادر على التنظيم والإشراف, وعلى عاتقه تقع مسؤولية وضع الأسس  للمشاريع الجديدة . في الفن, هو إما نجم معروف أو رسّام، أو قائد لفرقة  موسيقية . ​*

* الحبّ​*

* از الأسد في علاقاته بالتفتح, الإخلاص، الأصالة، والثقة . الأسد كائن  اجتماعي, تلقائي، طيب القلب، عطوف وصريح . وعلى الرغم من لطفه الظاهر، فإنه  يفقد ثقته بالأشخاص الذين يخيبون آماله . ​*


*



​*
*العذراء : ​*


* متواضع وخجول​*
* دقيق وموضع ثقة​*
* عمليّ ومجتهد​*
* ذكيّ ومحلل​*

* الترتيب​*
* 6​*
*اللون​*
* الأخضر / البني الغامق ​*

* الكوكب​*
* عطارد​*

*حجر الحظ​*
* العقيق​*

* أفضل شريك​*
* الحوت​*
* أسوأ شريك​*
* القوس​*

* يحب​*
* الأطعمة الصحية، القوائم، كل ما هو صحي ومفيد، والنظام​*

* لا يحب​*
* المخاطرة بالصحة، الخسة، الفساد السياسي، والتردد​*


* مواليد العذراء شديدو الذكاء، يمتازون بالدقة والحكمة والصبر . يغلب على  مواليد العذراء الطابع المحافظ في شتى مجالات حياتهم . رغم مظهرهم الخارجي  الذي يغلب عليه البرود، لكنهم في حقيقة الأمر يمتازون باللطف والرقة . لكن  التعود على كبت المشاعر وإخفائها يؤدي بهم إلى خلق علاقات سطحية مع الآخرين  وإلى قلة عدد الأصدقاء . ​*

* مواليد العذراء يمتازون بالعقلانية والمنهجية والمنطقية في أسلوب تفكيرهم .  يسخّرون ذلك في تحليل أكثر المشاكل تعقيدًا . اهتمامهم الزائد بالتفاصيل  قد يشغلهم عن القضايا الأهم، وتؤدي بهم هذه الدقة المفرطة إلى البطء في  تنفيذ مشاريعهم . لكن بشكل عام، مواليد العذراء لديهم مواهب إبداعية شاملة،  ولديهم القدرة على رؤية القضايا من زوايا مختلفة، ويحترمون وجهات نظر  الآخرين . ​*

* الحبّ​*

* يخفي المولود تحت هذا البرج عواطفه مهما كانت جياشة بقناع من البرود . وسبب  رفضه الاستسلام لهذه العواطف عدم ثقته بالآخرين أو بنفسه أو بأحكامه  الخاصة . مواليد هذا البرج كالمياه العميقة الغور التي تسري بهدوء . يمتاز  بأسلوبه المتواضع، الواعي والمتحفظ . ويعد محاورًا جيدًا، حكيمًا، وقادرًا  على فهم مشاكل الآخرين . يتمتع كلا الجنسين في هذا البرج بالجاذبية والوقار  . كما يكنون كل الحب لزوجاتهم وأزواجهم . ​*

* المهنة​*

* مميزات العذراء تناسب عمله كمرؤوس أكثر منه كقائد . يستخدم التكتيك  والتخطيط لبلوغ أهدافه . لديه القدرة على العمل في مجال الفنون والعلوم  واللغات . كما أن اهتمامه البالغ في الإحصاء يؤهله للعمل في مجال الحسابات .  كما أنه يجيد العمل في مجال التحرير، الفيزياء، التحليل الكيماوي، الطب،  التمريض، علم النفس، التدريس والتكنولوجيا . ولدى أنثى العذراء الميل للعمل  في مجال الأزياء والموضة . ​*


*



​*
*الميزان : ​*

* ديبلوماسي ومهذّب​*
* رومانسيّ وجذاب​*
* سلس واجتماعي​*
* مثاليّ ومسالم​*

* الترتيب​*
* 7​*

* اللون​*
* الأزرق​*

* الكوكب​*
* الزهرة​*

* حجر الحظ​*
* الياقوت الأزرق​*

* أفضل شريك​*
* الحمل​*
* أسوأ شريك​*
* السرطان​*

* يحب​*
* الأشياء الجميلة في الحياة، المشاركة، المرح، والنبل​*

* لا يحب​*
* العنف، الظلم، الحماقة، والتقيد بالأفكار السائدة​*


* يفضّل المنجمون المعاصرون برج الميزان؛ لأنه يمثل ذروة السنة والفصول، كما  يرمز للحصاد والراحة . يعد الميزان من أكثر الأبراج تحضرًا، ويمتاز المولود  تحت هذا البرج بالمظهر الجذاب والأنيق، والذوق الرفيع، واللطف والرقة .  كما إنه عاشق للجمال والانسجام ومتع الحياة . ​*

* يجيد مواليد الميزان النقد، ولديهم القدرة على الحكم على الأشياء بموضوعية  عندما يتطلب الأمر . لكنهم لا يدعون مجالاً للنقاش في القضايا التي تتعارض  مع آرائهم، حيث يرون ما يؤمنون به هو الحقيقة المطلقة والوحيدة . ولكن  شخصياتهم عمومًا معتدلة ودبلوماسية . ​*

* الميزان حسّاس نحو الآخرين, وقادر على فهم حاجاتهم العاطفية، وقادر على بث  الشعور بالتفاؤل فيمن حوله، فيشعر من حوله بالحاجة له دومًا . الميزان  اجتماعي، ويكره القسوة والنزاعات، ويبذل قصارى جهده للتعاون والتواصل  والاتحاد مع الجميع في محيطه . ​*

* الحبّ​*

* يتفهم في علاقاتهم الشخصيّة مواليد الميزان وجهات النظر الأخرى، ويتوصلون  للتسوية مع الآخرين حتى ولو على حساب مصالحهم الشخصية . ولذلك نجد أن  زواجهم يكتب له النجاح دومًا . طيبة الميزان الزائدة نحو شريكه تعمل على  علاج أي خلاف قد ينشأ . ولديه القدرة على تفهم احتياجات الشريك والتجاوز عن  أخطائه . ​*

* المهنة​*

* الميزان نشيط بشكل يدعو إلى الإعجاب . طموح جدًّا ولكن قد تجد قلة من  مواليد الميزان يميلون إلى القناعة بواقع الحال . يميل مواليد الميزان إلى  الإعتدال؛ مما يؤهلهم للنجاح في السلك الدبلوماسي . ولكنهم يفشلون كقادة  أحزاب لقدرتهم على رؤية وجهات النظر المخالفة . ينجح الميزان في العمل  كمدير، محام، وتاجر قطع أثرية . ونظرًا للثقة التي يوليها له الآخرون؛ يمكن  أن ينجح في العمل في القطاع المصرفي والحكومي . كذلك ينجح الميزان في مجال  الأزياء والتجميل . وبعضهم ينجح في مجالات الفن والأدب . ​*


*



​*
*العقرب : ​*

* مصمّم وقويّ​*
* ذو عاطفة جيّاشة​*
* يملك روح المبادرة​*
* مسلي ومثير​*

* الترتيب​*
* 8​*

* اللون​*
* الأحمر الداكن​*

* الكوكب​*
* بلوتو​*

* حجر الحظ​*
* الأوبال​*

* أفضل شريك​*
* الثور​*
* أسوأ شريك​*
* الأسد​*

* يحب​*
* الصدق، الأسباب الخفية، التورط، والعمل المفيد​*

* لا يحب​*
* المعلومات السطحية، اقتناص الفرص، العمل المحط من القدر، العلاقات السطحية، والتملق​*


* العقرب من أكثر الأبراج قوةً وصلابةً . يبدو عليهم الهدوء والتماسك من  الخارج ولكنهم متأججي العواطف والمشاعر من الداخل . هم كالبركان الثائر تحت  سطح البحر . من يتعامل معهم بذكاء يكون قادرًا على اكتشاف القوة والإندفاع  والجاذبية الكامنة في شخصيتهم . في اللقاءات الاجتماعية، تجد العقرب  وقورًا، لبقًا، متحدثًا ويبعث على السرور . ​*

* ينزع العقرب في حياته اليومية إلى العزلة، لكن من يعرف العقرب جيدًا، يدرك  حبه لمراقبة الأحداث عن بعد، ومدى اصراره وقوة إرادته، وما يصاحب ذلك من  عمق في التفكير . من ناحية أخرى، نجد مواليد العقرب حساسون جدًا وينقادون  لمشاعرهم بسهولة، هذه الحساسية والتطرف في تقدير الأمور تجعلهم عرضة لجرح  المشاعر بسهولة . ​*

* العقرب صديق رائع شريطة أن يوليه أصدقاؤه الثقة . صفات العقرب من خيال وحدس  وقدرة تحليلية تمكنه من سبر أغوار وأبعاد الأمور بشكل جيّد . ​*

* المهنة​*

* العقرب موهوب جدًّا ويجد ضالته في وظائف عديدة . قوته وقدرته الشديدة على  ضبط النّفس تمكنه من العمل كجرّاح أو باحث أو جندي مقدام . كذلك تراه في  أيّ مهنة تتطلب قدرة على التحليل والبحث والتعامل مع الحقائق العمليّة وفك  لبس الأمور، لذا تراه يعمل في البوليس أو كمخبر أو جاسوس، وفي القانون و  الفيزياء أو علم النفس . ​*

* الحبّ​*

* العقرب هو رمز الجنس و مواليد برج العقرب عشّاق متأججي العاطفة, ومن أكثر  الأبراج نشاطًا وحيوية . بالنسبة لهم يعد الإتحاد مع من يحبون مقدّسًا .  مشاعرهم شديدة التأجج بدرجة أن حبّهم يعد ساميًا ومثاليًا . وقد يقعوا  ضحايا لقصص عاطفيّة مأساويّة . ​*


*



​*
*القوس : ​*


* متفائل وعاشق للحرية​*
* ودود وخفيف الظل​*
* أمين ومستقيم​*
* عقلاني وفلسفي​*

* الترتيب​*
* 9​*

* اللون​*
* الأرجواني​*

* الكوكب​*
* المشتري​*

* حجر الحظ​*
* التوباز​*

* أفضل شريك​*
* الجوزاء​*
* أسوأ شريك​*
* العذراء​*

* يحب​*
* السفر، الدخول إلى صلب الموضوع، الحرية، القوانين، والإحساس بالأشياء​*

* لا يحب​*
* البعد عن النظريات، الارتباط بالبيت، القيود، البطء، والتفاصيل​*


* للقوس نظرة متفائلة في الحياة . مفعم بالحيوية، متعدد المواهب وجسور . يحب  المغامرة واكتشاف كل ما هو جديد وغير مألوف، وتشده الأسفار والاستكشافات .  عقله متفتح دومًا للأبعاد الفكرية الجديدة . طموح ومتفائل، ويحافظ على  نظرته المتفائلة، حتى عند تحطم آماله . القوس محترم وجدير بالثقة، صادق،  كريم ومخلص، ويسعى دومًا لتحقيق العدل . يساند المظلومين، ويناضل في سبيل  القضايا التي يؤمن بها . يسعى دومًا للحفاظ على استقلاليته . ​*

* يمتاز القوس ببعد النظر، ويحسن الحكم على الأمور . قادر أن يكون محاورًا  لبقًا . يؤسس للمشاريع الجديدة . ولديه رغبة دائمة لإدراك كل ما هو جديد .  سريع البديهة ومبدع . تجده في أحسن حالاته إذا عمل مع من يكمّل شخصيته .  قوي الإرادة ومنظم . كريم، ولكن بوعي وحرص . القوس موضع ثقة الآخرين، صريح،  شهم، ومسؤول . ​*

* هذا المزيج من الخصال يشكل شخصية قادرة على إنجاز المشاريع التي تقودها دومًا . ​*

* المهنة​*

* يلائم القوس العمل في مهن مختلفة . فهو مدرّس وفيلسوف بالفطرة . كذلك  يناسبه العمل في القانون، السّياسة، الخدمات العامّة، الإدارة الاجتماعيّة،  العلاقات العامّة والإعلان . يجذبه السفر والاستكشاف، فيعمل في المجالات  التي تتطلب التنقل المستمر . كذلك ينجح في أن يكون موسيقيًا أومدرّبًا  رياضيًا . ​*

* الحبّ​*

* القوس صادق وواضح في الحبّ وتقليدي بعض الشيء . إذا كان موفّقًا في زواجه،  يغدو زوجا مخلصا وأبا محبًا . يحتاج دومًا إلى الشعور بالحرية . وكثرة  أعماله ومشاغله تكون على حساب عائلته وشريك حياته . تنافس أنثى القوس  شريكها، حتّى وإن كانت لا تعمل خارج المنزل . وتعد ضعيفة في التعبير عن  مشاعرها وقد تتهم أيضًا بالبرود . ​*

*



​*
*الجدي : ​*

* عملي وحريص​*
* طموح وملتزم​*
* صبور وحذر​*
* ظريف ومتحفّظ​*

* الترتيب​*
* 10​*

* اللون​*
* البني​*

* الكوكب​*
* زحل​*

* حجر الحظ​*
* العقيق الأسود​*

* أفضل شريك​*
* السرطان​*
* أسوأ شريك​*
* الحمل​*

* يحب​*
* الإتكالية، معرفة موضوع المناقشة، الأسس الثابتة، ووضع الأهداف . ​*

* لا يحب​*
* المخططات المتهورة، العمل بدون هدف، السلوك المشين، والسخرية . ​*


* الجدي من أكثر الأبراج ثباتًا وجدية . تمتاز شخصية الجدي بالاستقلالية  والصلابة والكثير من الصفات الأصيلة . فهو عادةً شديد الثقة بالنفس، قوي  الإرادة وهادئ . كما إنه مجتهد، عملي، وحذر . إذا وضع هدفًا نصب عينيه لا  يهدأ حتى يحققه مهما طال الزمن . ​*

* يعد الجدي مديرًا من الطراز الأول . قادر وضع الخطط ذات المقاييس العالية،  يحسن النقد ويفرض النظام على نفسه وعلى من حوله . يرسم الخطط ويسير عليها .  يضع عمله وأهدافه قبل راحته وحاجاته الخاصة . نتيجة لذلك ترى الجدي يصل  لأهدافه بينما يفشل الآخرون في ذلك . قدرة الجدي على التنظيم تجعله قادرًا  على العمل على مشاريع عدة في آنٍ واحد . ​*

* يحترم الجدي السلطة، وكممثل لهذه السلطة يتوقع الجدي من أتباعه أداء مهامهم  على أكمل وجه . الجدي متطلّب جدًا لكنه عادل، والمبالغة في ذلك تخلق لديه  الإحساس بالاكتئاب . ينصح مواليد الجدي بقضاء أوقاتًا في التأمل لاستجماع  قواهم وللقضاء على المشاعر السلبية . ​*

* الحبّ​*

* تتسم علاقات الجدي الشخصية إما بالتعاسة أو بعدم الإستقرار . تراه يُعامل  الغرباء بحذر شديد . لا يتطفّل على الآخرين، وبالتالي لا يسمح لهم بالتدخل  في شؤونه الخاصة . يقرّب إليه فقط الأشخاص القادرين على فهمه . في العلاقات  العابرة تجده دبلوماسيًا، لبقًا ومتحفظًا . وبالرغم من قلة أصدقائه إلا  أنه مخلص لهم بشدة، كذلك هو مخلص في علاقته الزوجية . ​*

* المهنة​*

* تناسب الجدي المهن المتعلقة بالحساب والمال كالاقتصاد، والبنوك، والمضاربات  التجارية والمقاولات وإدارة العقارات . إلى جانب ذلك تراه مولعًا  بالموسيقى . مهارات الجدي في النقاش والمنطق الجدلي تجعل منه سياسي بارع .  يحسن مواليد الجدي إدارة المؤسسات التعليمية بشكل ناجح ومنظّم . ​*


*



​*

*الدلو : ​*


* ودود وإنساني​*
* أمين ومخلص​*
* أصيل ومبتكر​*
* مستقلّ وعقلاني​*

* الترتيب​*
* 11​*

* اللون​*
* الأخضر / البني الغامق ​*

* الكوكب​*
* أورانوس​*

* حجر الحظ​*
* العقيق​*

* أفضل شريك​*
* الأسد​*
* أسوأ شريك​*
* القوس​*

* يحب​*
* النضال من أجل أهدافه، الحلم بالمستقبل والتخطيط له، التفكير بالماضي، الصحبة الجيدة، والتسلية​*

* لا يحب​*
* الوعود، الوحدة، المألوف، الزيف، والمثاليات​*


* مواليد الدلو ذو شخصيّة جذّابة وقويّة . ينقسم مواليد الدلو إلى نوعين :  النوع الأول خجول، حساس، رقيق وصبور . النوع الثاني مرح، نشيط، يحب الظهور  ويعمد إلى إخفاء معالم شخصيته الحقيقية أحيانًا . لكن كلا النوعين يتميزون  بالقوة والعزيمة . ترى الدلو دائم البحث عن الحقيقة ويتصف بالأمانة بدرجة  كبيرة، وقادر على تغيير آرائه إذا قدّمت له الدليل القاطع على خطأه . لديه  رؤية واضحة للأمور وقادر على رؤية الجوانب المختلفة للقضايا . ​*

* الدلو إنساني، صريح، جدي ومثالي، وروحاني في بعض الأوقات . كما يتسم  بالنشاط وسرعة الحركة . تراه يعبّر عن نفسه دومًا بالمنطق والاعتدال  والدعابة أحيانًا . ​*

* يتصف مواليد الدلو بالذكاء، الإيجاز، الوضوح والمنطقية، ويميلون إلى الخيال  وقوة الحدس . نزعة الدلو الروحانية والفلسفية تدفعه إلى العيش في برج عاجي  وتراه غارق في الأمور المجرّدة وبعيدًا عن الواقع . لكن إذا اجتمعت نزعته  الروحانية والفلسفية مع ميوله العلمية، تكون ثمرتها أبحاث علمية تخدم  البشرية جمعاء . ​*

* المهنة​*

* مواليد الدلو خير من يعمل ضمن جماعة، شريطة أن يكون لهم دور بارز فيها .  رغبتهم في اكتشاف الحقائق وسبر أغوار المعرفة، تصنع منهم علماءً ناجحين .  كذلك يتفوقون في مجال الفلك والطبيعة، التصوير والالكترونيات، وفي كل عمل  تقني . في مجال العلوم الإنسانية، تجدهم يبرعوا في الشعر . ​*

* الحبّ​*

* بالرّغم شخصيّة الدلو الجذابة والمرحه وحبه لمساعدة الآخرين، إلا أنه غير  قادر على خلق علاقات وصداقات حقيقية مع الآخرين . لكن إذا قرر أن أحدهم  جدير بحبه وصداقته، تراه يبذل قصارى جهده ويسخّر جاذبيته الشخصية للتقرب  منه، فيغدو مخلصًا له مدى الحياة . ​*


*



​*

*الحوت : ​*


* خيالي وحسّاس​*
* عطوف وطيّب​*
* يحب الغير ويتعاطف معهم​*
* خيالي وذو حس صادق​*

* الترتيب​*
* 12​*

* اللون​*
* اللازوردي ( الأخضر المزرق ) ​*

*الكوكب​*
* نبتون​*

* حجر الحظ​*
* حجر القمر​*

*أفضل شريك​*
* العذراء​*
* أسوأ شريك​*
* الجوزاء​*

* يحب​*
* التأمل، الغموض، والأمور المضحكة​*

* لا يحب​*
* الوضوح، النقد، الحيرة، ادعاء المعرفة، والتحذلق . ​*


* الحوت ذو طبيعة رقيقة، صبورة، وطيّعة . لديه الكثير من المزايا والخصال  الحميدة، كما أنه ودود, حنون, ويتعاطف مع الآخرين في معاناتهم . يحبه من  حوله نظرًا لطبيعته الهادئة والمسالمة التي لا تشكل خطرًا أوتهديدًا لمن  يفوقه قوةً . يتأقلم الحوت مع المحيط دون أن يحاول تغييره، كما إنه لا  يبادر إلى حل المشاكل بل ينتظر أن تأتي الأقدار بالحلول . الحوت أيضًا دائم  الإنشغال بمشاكل الآخرين عن مشاكله الخاصة . ​*

* تميل طبيعة الحوت إلى الإنصراف إلى الإهتمامات الفكرية والخيالية . كما إنه  يعيش في عالم الأحلام، وهو بعيد كل البعد عن أرض الواقع . حيث يستطيع في  عالمه الخاص أن يحقق الرضا الذاتي . هو عاطفي أكثر منه منطقي، غريزي أكثر  منه عقلاني . كما أنه يكره القيود والروتين . ​*

* الحوت متنوع المزايا، سريع الفهم، ويجيد الإصغاء والملاحظة . يتجاوب مع  الأفكار والأجواء الجديدة . تجتمع كل هذه الصفات لتصنع القدرة الإبداعية  لدى مواليد الحوت في مجال الأدب والفن . ​*

* المهنة​*

* لدى الحوت مواهب فريدة في الأعمال التجاريّة والمكتبية، حيث يمكن أن يكون  سكرتيرًا جيدًا ومحاسبا ناجحًا . تعاطفه مع الآخرين يؤهله للعمل في  المؤسّسات الخيريّة سواء في العناية بالمحتاجين، أو في مجال الطب والتمريض  في العناية بالمرضى . كما نجد أن الكثير من المهندسين المعماريين  والمحاميين من مواليد برج الحوت . ​*

* الحبّ​*

* يمتاز الحوت بحب الغير في علاقاته الشخصية، ويميل إلى العطاء أكثر من الأخذ  . يتطلب من الشريك أن يكون متجاوبًا ومتوافقًا مع فكره وروحه . ويمكن أن  يخدع بمن يظهر اللطف والود قبل الزواج وينقلب إلى عكسه بعد الزواج فيكون  تعيسًا في زواجه . ولكن مواليد الحوت يمتازون بالإخلاص لأسرهم بشكل عام .

يلا بقى كل واحد يقولنا برج ايه
​*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (31 أغسطس 2013)

أنا برج العذراء
وانتوووووووا


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (2 سبتمبر 2013)

أنا الدلـــــــــــــــــــــــو 
البرج اللى مش مفهوم ده :08:
كل ما اقرأ عنه ألاقى :
" بين العبقرية و الجنون شعرة " :t9::t9:
نشكر  ربنا ملقتهاش هنا :99:​


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ديبلوماسي ومهذّب

رومانسيّ وجذاب

سلس واجتماعي

مثاليّ ومسالم

ده المفروض 
انــــــــــا
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 سبتمبر 2013)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> أنا الدلـــــــــــــــــــــــو
> البرج اللى مش مفهوم ده :08:
> كل ما اقرأ عنه ألاقى :
> " بين العبقرية و الجنون شعرة " :t9::t9:
> نشكر  ربنا ملقتهاش هنا :99:​



ههههههههههه
الحمد لله انها مش موجوده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ديبلوماسي ومهذّب
> 
> رومانسيّ وجذاب
> 
> ...




اكيد طبعا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2013)

_*هي فعلا صفاتي *_
برج الجدي
*بس للاسف انا مش مؤمن بحكاية الابراج 

موضوع مثير
الرب يعوض تعبك
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> _*هي فعلا صفاتي *_
> برج الجدي
> *بس للاسف انا مش مؤمن بحكاية الابراج
> 
> ...



هو محدش بيؤمن بيها اوى
بس بنتسلى بيها مش اكتر


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا 10 اكتوبر و شوفي انتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انا 10 اكتوبر و شوفي انتي


انت برج الميزان تقريبا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني زي الاستاذ هشام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الميزان بالظبط​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بس الاستاذ هشام شهر 5


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*الموضوع عسوووول خالص انا ده بقى 




			الحوت :



خيالي وحسّاس

عطوف وطيّب

يحب الغير ويتعاطف معهم

خيالي وذو حس صادق


الترتيب

12


اللون

اللازوردي ( الأخضر المزرق )


الكوكب

نبتون


حجر الحظ

حجر القمر


أفضل شريك

العذراء

أسوأ شريك

الجوزاء


يحب

التأمل، الغموض، والأمور المضحكة


لا يحب

الوضوح، النقد، الحيرة، ادعاء المعرفة، والتحذلق .



الحوت ذو طبيعة رقيقة، صبورة، وطيّعة . لديه الكثير من المزايا والخصال الحميدة، كما أنه ودود, حنون, ويتعاطف مع الآخرين في معاناتهم . يحبه من حوله نظرًا لطبيعته الهادئة والمسالمة التي لا تشكل خطرًا أوتهديدًا لمن يفوقه قوةً . يتأقلم الحوت مع المحيط دون أن يحاول تغييره، كما إنه لا يبادر إلى حل المشاكل بل ينتظر أن تأتي الأقدار بالحلول . الحوت أيضًا دائم الإنشغال بمشاكل الآخرين عن مشاكله الخاصة .


تميل طبيعة الحوت إلى الإنصراف إلى الإهتمامات الفكرية والخيالية . كما إنه يعيش في عالم الأحلام، وهو بعيد كل البعد عن أرض الواقع . حيث يستطيع في عالمه الخاص أن يحقق الرضا الذاتي . هو عاطفي أكثر منه منطقي، غريزي أكثر منه عقلاني . كما أنه يكره القيود والروتين .


الحوت متنوع المزايا، سريع الفهم، ويجيد الإصغاء والملاحظة . يتجاوب مع الأفكار والأجواء الجديدة . تجتمع كل هذه الصفات لتصنع القدرة الإبداعية لدى مواليد الحوت في مجال الأدب والفن .


المهنة


لدى الحوت مواهب فريدة في الأعمال التجاريّة والمكتبية، حيث يمكن أن يكون سكرتيرًا جيدًا ومحاسبا ناجحًا . تعاطفه مع الآخرين يؤهله للعمل في المؤسّسات الخيريّة سواء في العناية بالمحتاجين، أو في مجال الطب والتمريض في العناية بالمرضى . كما نجد أن الكثير من المهندسين المعماريين والمحاميين من مواليد برج الحوت .


الحبّ


يمتاز الحوت بحب الغير في علاقاته الشخصية، ويميل إلى العطاء أكثر من الأخذ . يتطلب من الشريك أن يكون متجاوبًا ومتوافقًا مع فكره وروحه . ويمكن أن يخدع بمن يظهر اللطف والود قبل الزواج وينقلب إلى عكسه بعد الزواج فيكون تعيسًا في زواجه . ولكن مواليد الحوت يمتازون بالإخلاص لأسرهم بشكل عام .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


في حاجات كتيييرة جدا موجودة فيا 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك 
موضوع سكر خااااالص​*


----------



## philanthropist (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الميزان

[/COLOR]أسوأ شريك
الجدي

يحب
النشاط، الفوز، التحديات، البطولة، والتلقائية . 


لا يحب
الانتظار، الاعتراف بالفشل، الاستبداد، والاستماع إلى نصائح الآخرين[/CO
ده انا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*



​*
*الميزان : ​*

* ديبلوماسي ومهذّب​*
* رومانسيّ وجذاب​*
* سلس واجتماعي​*
* مثاليّ ومسالم​*

* الترتيب​*
* 7​*

* اللون​*
* الأزرق​*

* الكوكب​*
* الزهرة​*

* حجر الحظ​*
* الياقوت الأزرق​*

* أفضل شريك​*
* الحمل​*
* أسوأ شريك​*
* السرطان​*

* يحب​*
* الأشياء الجميلة في الحياة، المشاركة، المرح، والنبل​*

* لا يحب​*
* العنف، الظلم، الحماقة، والتقيد بالأفكار السائدة​*


*  يفضّل المنجمون المعاصرون برج الميزان؛ لأنه يمثل ذروة السنة والفصول، كما   يرمز للحصاد والراحة . يعد الميزان من أكثر الأبراج تحضرًا، ويمتاز  المولود  تحت هذا البرج بالمظهر الجذاب والأنيق، والذوق الرفيع، واللطف  والرقة .  كما إنه عاشق للجمال والانسجام ومتع الحياة . ​*

*  يجيد مواليد الميزان النقد، ولديهم القدرة على الحكم على الأشياء بموضوعية   عندما يتطلب الأمر . لكنهم لا يدعون مجالاً للنقاش في القضايا التي  تتعارض  مع آرائهم، حيث يرون ما يؤمنون به هو الحقيقة المطلقة والوحيدة .  ولكن  شخصياتهم عمومًا معتدلة ودبلوماسية . ​*

*  الميزان حسّاس نحو الآخرين, وقادر على فهم حاجاتهم العاطفية، وقادر على بث   الشعور بالتفاؤل فيمن حوله، فيشعر من حوله بالحاجة له دومًا . الميزان   اجتماعي، ويكره القسوة والنزاعات، ويبذل قصارى جهده للتعاون والتواصل   والاتحاد مع الجميع في محيطه . ​*

* الحبّ​*

*  يتفهم في علاقاتهم الشخصيّة مواليد الميزان وجهات النظر الأخرى، ويتوصلون   للتسوية مع الآخرين حتى ولو على حساب مصالحهم الشخصية . ولذلك نجد أن   زواجهم يكتب له النجاح دومًا . طيبة الميزان الزائدة نحو شريكه تعمل على   علاج أي خلاف قد ينشأ . ولديه القدرة على تفهم احتياجات الشريك والتجاوز عن   أخطائه . ​*

* المهنة​*

*  الميزان نشيط بشكل يدعو إلى الإعجاب . طموح جدًّا ولكن قد تجد قلة من   مواليد الميزان يميلون إلى القناعة بواقع الحال . يميل مواليد الميزان إلى   الإعتدال؛ مما يؤهلهم للنجاح في السلك الدبلوماسي . ولكنهم يفشلون كقادة   أحزاب لقدرتهم على رؤية وجهات النظر المخالفة . ينجح الميزان في العمل   كمدير، محام، وتاجر قطع أثرية . ونظرًا للثقة التي يوليها له الآخرون؛ يمكن   أن ينجح في العمل في القطاع المصرفي والحكومي . كذلك ينجح الميزان في  مجال  الأزياء والتجميل . وبعضهم ينجح في مجالات الفن والأدب . ​*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ملاحظة ان المنتدى اتملى ميزان
هههههههههههههه
اه يا ميزانوية انتوا
نورتونى كلكم


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مامتي الدلو وانا العذراء
موضوع فوق الفظيع


----------



## روما98 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

_انااااااا الجوزاء حلوة اووووووووووى
لا بجد موضوع جامد خصوصا انى بحب الابراج اوووى و بحب اسمعها
_​


----------



## أَمَة (14 سبتمبر 2013)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 
 
هههههههههههههههه

أنا دلو 
مع أسوا شريك
القوس
(زوجي)
هههههههه​


----------



## peace_86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*أنا في النص مابين العذراء والميزان (قصة طويلة مش حابب اشرح)
لكن ميلادياً الميزان .. ومن مواليد سبتمبر

معظم ماهو مكتوب في البرجين صحيح ..
وأفكر بجد إني اشتري الأحجار الكريمة اللي مكتوبة في البرجين.. 
لكني مش بحب البس الخواتم ههههه .. لذلك بلاش..

وشكراً عالموضوع سارا*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> مامتي الدلو وانا العذراء
> موضوع فوق الفظيع



نورت مينا انت ومامتك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

روما98 قال:


> _انااااااا الجوزاء حلوة اووووووووووى
> لا بجد موضوع جامد خصوصا انى بحب الابراج اوووى و بحب اسمعها
> _​



نورتى حبيبتى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> أنا دلو
> مع أسوا شريك
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
نورتى حبيبتى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *أنا في النص مابين العذراء والميزان (قصة طويلة مش حابب اشرح)
> لكن ميلادياً الميزان .. ومن مواليد سبتمبر
> 
> معظم ماهو مكتوب في البرجين صحيح ..
> ...



العفو
نورت


----------



## aalyhabib (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*بأستمتع جدا بقراءه الأبراج ... لأن فيه حاجات كتير بتحصل منها ...*​

*بالرغم من عدم الأيمان بها.*​ 
*شكرا علي موضوعك المميز  ده  ياسارا*​ 
*أمضاء ... العذراء *​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ميرسى
نـــــورت


----------

